# Singapore watch retailer burglurized



## Seng (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all,

This is a public service announcement.

Cortina, a well-known watch retailer in Singapore was burglured over Christmas. Theft was valued at S$7.9m or about US$5.5m.

Please be aware.

Link to the news article...

http://www.plushasia.com/article/1416


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Hey thanks for the heads up. I didn't know Cortina was such a high-end shop until I saw one of their stores in Kota Kinabalu late last year, not such a happy new year for them.


----------

